# Another 4.5mm shot



## janok (Jan 21, 2012)

There are other lenses that results in sharper images  but none give so much fun as the Sigma 4.5mm. On this picture I have applied the lens-correction feature in CS5 raw-converter to 50%. 




Ice in Frognerparken by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 21, 2012)

The perspective correction gave amazing results. 

Beautiful sun burst as well. 

There is a spot of brightness/haloing around the trees on the left.

Excellent shot.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 21, 2012)

I really like that correction. Excellent shot.


----------

